# Brain is brewing up ideas!



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like so much fun!!!!!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me - I think most people love to get a "behind the scenes" tour and also feel like they played even a small part in creating something great. If they feel like they helped put the haunt together, they will probably get more and more invested in it. You might wind up getting a lot of useful assistance!


----------

